# Replacing a cracked LCD screen



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Recently, our daughter jumped on a laptop left on the bed and broke the LCD screen. Took it in to a laptop repair shop and they wanted $240 for parts + labour. But it turns out it is darned easy to replace a laptop screen and replacement screens are available online. I ordered one from laptopscreen.com and for my laptop, it cost $132 including shipping and taxes. 

And I estimate about 1/2 hour of my time to replace the screen. 

Here are some videos showing how to replace a laptop screen:

http://www.youtube.com/user/laptopscreencom


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

youtube DIY videos probably save me more money than anything  I've even had professionals tell me something is cheaper to be thrown out, when youtube gurus have a 30 second fix


----------



## Pigzfly (Dec 2, 2010)

I've made it one of my missions in life to tell people the same thing about laptop keyboards!

Approx $15 off of ebay (new), less than 3 minutes for my friend to change (but I could have done it as well). 
One very less-guilty-feeling-self who spilled coffee on their spouse's laptop!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

laptopscreen.com is impressive. They shipped the very next day after the order was processed. The new LCD screen arrived by courier one day after shipping. Took me all of 15 minutes to replace. 

@Pigzfly: I'll be sure to replace keyboard myself the next time as well.


----------

